# Favorite coconut?



## vmakkers (Aug 31, 2015)

I am on a mission to find a good coconut FO that smells close to what coconut oil smells like. I love how coconut oil smells when I leave it on my hair and I wish I could capture it in a soap. I've never been a fan of fake coconut scents but I just love the smell of coconut oil. Any suggestions would be awesome. Right now I have my eye on creamy coconut from NG.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

This is probably the thread you will want to read and lavish over. It is just amazing and super helpful. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52323


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

V, TVivian did a great thread on testing coconut FO's in the last six months or so, you should search for that.  Hopefully she or someone else has it bookmarked.  If I don't see a response on this I will try to find it and post the link.

ETA: cross-posted w/Galaxy, yay!


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 31, 2015)

I was in a swap and got a soap with the FO that won Tvivian's contest. It's yummy, but to my nose it's more "fruity" than "coconut". My fav coconut is Toasted Coconut from Majestic Mountain Sage.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

And in case you were wondering, BB's Island Coconut is bad, really bad (I know its in TViv's testing but I thought I would really stress this one). Just awful and not even for CP. Just overall not good, doesn't even smell like coconut to me. Very artificial and just off. I hated it in bath salts although in HP soap it was just ok. I mixed it with honey and vanilla which made it much better.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I was in a swap and got a soap with the FO that won Tvivian's contest. It's yummy, but to my nose it's more "fruity" than "coconut". My fav coconut is Toasted Coconut from Majestic Mountain Sage.




Why didn't I review this one I wonder.. 

Coconut is a tough one. I'm still looking for one I'm completely  happy with. Once I have time I want to start testing out nutty scents to see if I can use it as a mixer to improve the depth of the coconut fragrances I have.


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for posting the thread. I remembered coconut came up in another thread but I didn't see TVivan's quest. Thanks guys! I just got a coconut in from AHRE's sample sale and OOB the smell was all fruity and no coconut.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm getting in coconut from Mikes fragrances by the end of the week. I'll let you know how it smells OOB. I'm going to HP it but I'll do a CP tester just to update everyone here. From someones YT video, it looks like it separates/rices/heats but in the quest for coconut, if it smells good and keeps its scent, it will be well worth the trouble.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 31, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Why didn't I review this one I wonder..
> 
> Coconut is a tough one. I'm still looking for one I'm completely  happy with. Once I have time I want to start testing out nutty scents to see if I can use it as a mixer to improve the depth of the coconut fragrances I have.



TVivian I was curious, you sent a bar for the swap but also a little sample, can I ask which was which? Cause I really liked the sample one best.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> TVivian I was curious, you sent a bar for the swap but also a little sample, can I ask which was which? Cause I really liked the sample one best.




Jules, the fragrances were exactly the same in the same amounts. Isn't that strange? I also smell the difference between the two. The only differences in the two recipes were that the full size bar was made with 100% fresh coconut water blended with all of the meat and strained. The sample bar was a 50/50 lye/water and the rest canned coconut milk. ... So perhaps the fresh coconut milk added a fragrance of some sort in there, or the canned milk did. Also, I think that because the sample bars were sliced so thin, the fragrance had a chance to evaporate more. 

One thing I know for sure, soap is weird.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 31, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Jules, the fragrances were exactly the same in the same amounts. Isn't that strange? I also smell the difference between the two. The only differences in the two recipes were that the full size bar was made with 100% fresh coconut water blended with all of the meat and strained. The sample bar was a 50/50 lye/water and the rest canned coconut milk. ... So perhaps the fresh coconut milk added a fragrance of some sort in there, or the canned milk did. Also, I think that because the sample bars were sliced so thin, the fragrance had a chance to evaporate more.
> 
> One thing I know for sure, soap is weird.



CRAZY!!! Well call me stumped.


----------

